# Maltese in Michigan?



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello! I have been looking and researching puppies for over a month now, and I'm having a hard time finding a breeder in Michigan. If anyone has any suggestions that would be great. Thanks so much!!! I can't wait to get my little buddy!!


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi again! I posted this site in your intro. post. laurealmaltese.com ~


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I posted a message to your intro. Try doing a google search for "Maltese breeders Michigan" or "Maltese breeders MI". It will give you a bunch of sites that list breeders in Michigan and also breeders website. This is how I found breeders in my area. You can also try calling local dog clubs, vets, & groomers. I got the name of Lexi breeder from a lady at work and also the manager of my local PetSmart grooming salon.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Hello, and welcome to the site...

When I went searching for a puppy I found this site:

American Maltese Association

Click on the "breeders' list" link. Then search by state. I have heard good things about Barbara Bergquist. I think I even emailed her. She belongs to some other forum and seems like a "respectable" breeder (I got this from the link above).

Bergquist, Barbara
Su-Le Maltese
[email protected]
New Boston, MI
734-782-4999

I found my breeder here and my puppy is absolutely adorable. I interviewed lots of them over the phone and was happily surprised that many were so helpful and "reasonable". I was ready to go Eastward to find one because I had almost given up trying to find a female in California. 

I hope this helps. Are you looking for a female or male?

~Elegant


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello! Thank you so much for the helpful info! I think I may have found a breeder in Ohio.   She took the time to send me a long e-mail and, I just feel comfortable with her. I feel as though she has good "breeder values", like she doesn't allow people to visit her puppies until they are old enough to be vaccinated. She also provides so much information on the breed. Hopefully I will be hearing back from her soon, she has one litter that is 6 weeks! So they will be ready end of Sept. Keep your fingers crossed for me!







(oh yeah, I want a little boy)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Once you think you have a breeder it is VERY important to actually visit them. I had 2 that sounds great on the phone but when I got there there was a lot of things I picked up on. This is also a way to find out if the breeder was telling the truth. 

I called some that told me they live on in the middle of the country and ran a germ free kennel (yeah right







). They wanted to meet me in the town nearest to were they live. They would only bring the puppy though. They had something they did not want me to see so I pass on that breeder.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello! Thank you for the advice. Has anyone ever heard of May-Fam Maltese? :wacko: 

http://community-2.webtv.net/Mayfam/MAYFAMMALTESE/


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

I haven't heard of them but definatley take the advice from Lexi's Mom and Nichole... I'm glad you might of found a possible breeder!! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree with Nichole about writing down the answer. I am really into computers so I typed up my questions and had a page for every breeder a called. On the sheet I had all of the information that I had found on the internet, along with the questions I wanted to ask. After each question I had space to write the response. I also kept a pad of paper with me so that if the breeder said anything that was not on the paper I could write it down. After I was done calling around I went back to my computer and went to the save document for each breeder and entered their responses and any addition info I had. 


This helped a lot when I was eliminating breeders.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

> Hello! Thank you for the advice. Has anyone ever heard of May-Fam Maltese? :wacko:
> 
> http://community-2.webtv.net/Mayfam/MAYFAMMALTESE/[/B]


Howdy Again All:

I hope your Friday is going well.

I know, I come out of nowhere and now am posting all over the place. Sorry.

I am also curious if anyone has any thoughts on MayFam? References and the like??

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## szaballos (Feb 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=6962
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I don't have any information on MayFam, but I just wanted to say....Tony, please don't be sorry for posting. That's what this forum is for. I know I enjoy reading all of the posts.









Sheryl & Maui


----------

